# J M CLARK & CO LOUiSVILLE KY  jar......in yellow green !



## cookie (Mar 20, 2014)

sharp.....


----------



## sparrow75 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice jar.  Know any history on it?


----------



## cookie (Mar 22, 2014)

J M CLARK CO. made these pickle jars in the 1880's. He was a very successful businessman in Louisville and this was one of his  ventures.


----------

